# Are lizards poisonist to dogs?



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

( and no- I am not feeding my dogs lizards.. lol.. ) 
We have these little lizards ( they are wild) that roam our deck I would guess for warmth. They are small like 2-3 inches long usually, stripped down the back with a irredecent blue tail. We also have solid brown ones. ( also gecko like in size and appearance but not in color..) 
My vet isnt sure either, and I even called the poison control.. 
My dogs are fascinated with them- love to chase them, and one of these days- well uh the 'hunt' might get successful. I am trying to take a picture of them, but my camera isnt good enough to focus that quick for a clear pictures.. 
I was just wondering if anyone knew?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> ( and no- I am not feeding my dogs lizards.. lol.. )
> We have these little lizards ( they are wild) that roam our deck I would guess for warmth. They are small like 2-3 inches long usually, stripped down the back with a irredecent blue tail. We also have solid brown ones. ( also gecko like in size and appearance but not in color..)
> My vet isnt sure either, and I even called the poison control..
> My dogs are fascinated with them- love to chase them, and one of these days- well uh the 'hunt' might get successful. I am trying to take a picture of them, but my camera isnt good enough to focus that quick for a clear pictures..
> I was just wondering if anyone knew?


I know that certain salamanders can be.... I also know that frogs can be quite harmful..... those sound like salamanders..... 
I am not sure poisonous in the sense of can they kill a dog... but I do think from what I recall that they cause gastric upset and frothing at hte mouth... a friend of mines beagle ate a frog and his face was numb and frothing.... not pretty... he was a sick pup for a while. 
s


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

hmmm.. Every salamandar I have met before were like almost black. 
OH and sorry but these guys live in rocks. 
The vet said he wasnt sure but one did eat one- watch for any sign of toxcity- but knowing me- I like to prepare.. 
I will keep trying to get pictures. I just wish there wasnt such a delay in the button.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, salemanders are amphibians. So, unless you have Gila Monsters running around your neighborhood, I don't think there are very many reptiles in the U.S. to be afraid of. But I'm only guessing.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Thank you... ( still trying to get a picture of these little ones.. they sure do have pretty blue tails.. Brillent colored..)


----------



## LabLover47 (Jun 19, 2007)

our dog has eaten a couple of lizards and nothing bad happened to her. that being said though, there's tons of different kinds of lizards/salamanders, so ours might not be dangerous, while yours might be. hmm...


----------



## beaglechaser (Mar 25, 2007)

We have something similar in California but the blue is underneath them. We called them blue bellies but the official name is Western Fence Lizard believe it or not. The beagles track them but never ate one, but I seem to remember our old cat eating at least the tails (they come off), and I don't recall that it made her sick. I looked up the fence lizard and it seems they are only out here on the west coast. Maybe it's a subspecies?


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

I think lizards you're talking about are five lined skink (striped one with blue tail) and either spiny lizard or eastern fence lizard. (the brown one) 

They are not poisonous (only venomous lizard specie is Gila Monster.) but I don’t think a dog eating a wild animal is not a good thing since many wild animals carry parasites. 

I love reptiles as much as dogs. I used to have many when I was a single… My wife will never let me have another snake or lizard…. Oh well. 

-naoki


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

naoki said:


> I think lizards you're talking about are five lined skink (striped one with blue tail) and either spiny lizard or eastern fence lizard. (the brown one)
> 
> They are not poisonous (only venomous lizard specie is Gila Monster.) but I don’t think a dog eating a wild animal is not a good thing since many wild animals carry parasites.
> 
> ...


 WHEW!
Want a few??? That sounds like exactly what they are.. I mean they are awfully pretty, but just wanted to make sure. .. ( worried me my vet wasnt sure..) I am not as concerned about parasites and like a reaction. Femka and Zubin have almost gotton a few- ( they move really fast and go where they cant get them.. )


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a fact. The only poisonous lizard in the US is the Gila. Google* "gila picture" and you'll find something.

*Yes its a noun now.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

http://library.thinkquest.org/J0111388/lizards.htm


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

gila monsters are the only lizards in north america that have a venomous bite. The lizards you are describing sound like skinks and common ground and garden lizards. They probably are not poisonus. I have heard skinks don't taste very good (hence the reason for the blue line downt he back) but I forget where I heard that so don't take that as a serious piece of advice. My suggestion would be to look up lizard species in your areas and google them to find out of they can be bad for dogs. I would venture to guess they are not the worse they can do is cause a bumb on the head because the dog doesn't watch where he is going while on the chase!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL!!! I FEEL so much better now.. !!!


----------

